
Running Python in Xcode: Step by Step - ingve
http://ericasadun.com/2016/12/04/running-python-in-xcode-step-by-step/
======
rokosbasilisk
I highly recommended pycharm.

I audit business python code for a living as a consultant while in university,
and pycharm has saved me soo much time and hassle with its debugging,
profilers, introspection, autocomplete, git, and various db support.

It made my life so much easier than fidling with plugins in vim or eclipse.

------
RantyDave
Oh god no, please don't do this to yourself. There's a free PyCharm.

~~~
simonh
If you're primarily a Swift or Objective C developer and just want to try out
Python or use it for a specific component or small project, would you still
advise switching to an entirely new unfamiliar IDE for it?

